# Splitting Property



## Hap (Dec 29, 2020)

Does anyone know if a spouse can have the married couple's home deeded to the other spouse, and keep the entire 401(k), assuming the 401(k) is less in value then half the home's value?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sure why not? The idea is for both of you to come out of a divorce with as close to a 50/50 split as possible. Have you talked to an attorney?


----------



## woolvv (4 mo ago)

You have to do this with the help of a lawyer.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

woolvv said:


> You have to do this with the help of a lawyer.


Actually, you don't, but it sure is a good idea.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Zombie Cat says "meow!" And so it was.

Incidentally, he wants to introduce everyone to his cousin Albert. Zombie Cat likes to describe Albert as "differently attractive." I agree. It's safest that way.


----------

